# Disposable Gloves for Handling Poultry



## rabbithutch (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone have recommendations for type of disposable gloves to use in  prep work?

I have grillers gloves for handling beeef and pork coming off the smoker or grill.  They protect my hands from the heat and are ribbed for good grip.  I.m happy with these gloves.  What I.m looking for are vinyl/nitrile/latex  disposable gloves that I  will using washing, cutting and otherwise handling poultry before cooking.  Once I have it on the fire I remove and toss the gloves then clean the prep aresa with bleach.

To some, this might sound a bit over the top; but I have a compromised immune system and several artificial joints.  I spent a month in the hospital last summer when an otherwise innocuous bacteria settlees in and around an artificial knee joint.  Not only did I have a second surgery on the site  but the infection brought on kidney failure and I dang near bought it.  I was on IV antibiotica for 8 weeks and continue to take them daily in pill form.  I can.t afford to take risks but I like to cook chicken so I.m  gonna do gloves.

I need extra large size and nothing flimsy like some of the .4mil stuff I.ve seen, but I don't know whether food handling is OK for vinyl, latex, or nitrile gloves.  I assume that I want powderless so as not to flavor the chicken.  I haven't found much wiki on choosing gloves by searching.  Mostly the disposables are mentioned for healthcare situatiions.

Would be much obliged for the skinny on these things.


----------



## scarbelly (May 31, 2012)

I did a search on the Restaurant Depot website and they have several Texas locations. They have a great selection of gloves. If you cant find one close to you then look for restaurant supply houses and they will have good quality gloves that are industry proven


----------



## smokinhusker (May 31, 2012)

I googled Food Safety Disposable Gloves and got lots of hits.

I use these only because I get them for nothing from a friend:

PosiShield[emoji]8482[/emoji] Powder Free Vinyl 2750

Powder free industrial grade disposable vinyl disposable gloves are economically priced for heavy use. Stretches for snug sensitive fit and maximum dexterity.  


*FEATURES AND BENEFITS:*
Ambidextrous design fits right or left hand. Loose fit around wrist for comfort. Powder free and a rolled cuff prevents tearing when pulling off and on.
Made from component materials that comply with Federal Regulations for Food Contact: 21CFR, 170-199.
Clear, 100/box

*APPLICATIONS*

Assembly, Food Service, Manufacturing

*AVAILABLE SIZES*

Large Medium Small XLarge

In a pinch I have used these PosiShield Powder Free Nitrile Disp. Gloves 2910*  *because the boyfriend has boxes of them for work. They have the same Features and Benefits as the ones above.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 31, 2012)

Any food service supply company will have the gloves you're looking for.  I buy mine at GFS (Gordon Food Service).


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 31, 2012)

I use nitrile gloves.
Look for a wholesale paper/packaging distributor in your area.




~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (May 31, 2012)

I use nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight, I have been pretty pleased with them and the price is right.....


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2012)

RH, evening....  Bride found this outlet for me....   Search the index they have many thicknesses to choose from.... These are made from USDA accepted materials if that matters....  

http://www.esafetysupplies.com/Disposable-Gloves/

The gloves I bought for handling meat......

http://www.esafetysupplies.com/Green-Vinyl-Gloves-6.5-mil-thick-Case.html

Here are some in pink that are cheaper and $1 goes to breast cancer research....   I just wonder if the XL in pink is women's size XL... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... and that is why they are less expensive...

http://www.esafetysupplies.com/Generation-Pink-Powder-Free-Vinyl-CASE.html

Dave


----------



## rabbithutch (May 31, 2012)

Thank you, to everyone!

My search fu was bad today.  I couldn't come up with a term that would give me the hits you folks found.

Some days you're the windshield and some days you're the bug.

Thanks, again!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 31, 2012)

Just glad we could help!


----------



## pops6927 (May 31, 2012)

In a pinch, Walmart has both nitrile and latex gloves, standard thickness.  My wife likes them.  They're a one-size-fits-all that don't fit me, lol, have big meatcutter paws.  But, better than nothing.

Any hospital/doctor supply house will carry them and their extra large are usually accurate also.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2012)

I have used these for several years. They are durable and at nearly 6 mil don't fly apart if a knife nicks them. Look around for best price...JJ

http://www.esafetysupplies.com/Kimberly-Clark-Gloves?gclid=COno85GRrLACFYhM4AodIQ5eWA




 See details

Kimberly-Clark - Purple Nitrile Medical Exam Powder Free Gloves - Box
SKU: KC500-M

Kimberly-Clark Powder-free Purple Nitrile Exam Gloves
Top choice in health-care facilities nationwide
5.9 mil. Thickness, 9.5" Length
100 gloves per box (90 gloves for X-large)


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have used these for several years. They are durable and at nearly 6 mil don't fly apart if a knife nicks them. Look around for best price...JJ
> 
> http://www.esafetysupplies.com/Kimberly-Clark-Gloves?gclid=COno85GRrLACFYhM4AodIQ5eWA
> 
> ...




Those are the ones that i use too...they're very tuff!



~Martin


----------



## nwdave (Jun 1, 2012)

As the OP mentioned about hand size, I also need the XXL or by their measuring standards XXXL hand size and you don't find them at your local stores, including Resturant supply stores.  I find the constriction on the hand by the so-called XL is painful because of the incorrect sizing.  Yes, I have large paws, but not that overly large.  It's obvious that what the manufacturer located in an overseas area, far, far, far to the west of me has dinky hand measurements based on their countries average hand size.


----------

